# Discuss: Best Suburban Skyline



## isaidso

Some big cities are starting to develop large clusters or nodes in their suburbs. This thread is devoted to photos of great suburban skylines around the world. Post photos of suburban skylines you believe to be the best and describe why. 

Just remember, 'best' is a personal choice and there is no right or wrong answer. I'll start things off with a great photo of Sunny Isles. It's a suburb of Miami and is courtesy of one of our mods, QuantumX.

*Sunny Isles (Miami)*

Courtesy of QuantumX


----------



## QuantumX

*Sunny Isles Beach in relation to downtown Miami!*

It is on the Atlantic Ocean northeast of downtown Miami and north of Miami Beach. All of the taller buildings are over 152m with three more under construction currently.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Bosques-Interlomas (MEXICO CITY)

Tallest Building: Torre Altus 195m


----------



## BrickellResidence

Sante Fe (MEXICO CITY)

Tallest Building: Torre Peninsula 180m
Under Construction: Peninsula Four Seasons 210m


Untitled by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


Untitled by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


----------



## Andre Goth

*Barra da Tijuca, Rio de Janeiro:*


Pedra da Gávea - Barra da Tijuca por brunocosta85, no Flickr


----------



## Core Rising

Cross posting for relevance.



Core Rising said:


> Buckhead is where it's at for Southern suburban skylines :yes:
> 
> 
> Atlanta and Buckhead by corerising, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Central Buckhead by sayednairb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Buckhead Skyline by Mitchell_Hughes, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CityScape-Buckhead by LuxumStudios, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Thanks isaidso for openning this thread and great photos guys! kay:


----------



## QuantumX

*Sunny Isles Beach with the Miami skyline beyond!*



Yellow Fever said:


> Thanks for isaidso opened this thread and great photos guys! kay:


One of my all-time favorite shots I've taken.


----------



## isaidso

^^ What's that main road called?



Yellow Fever said:


> Thanks isaidso for openning this thread and great photos guys! kay:


No problem. 

*Brickellresidence:* thanks for the photos of those Mexico City suburbs. I suspect it's a city that most on here aren't that familiar with. Do you have a map showing where these suburbs are in relation to say Zocolo Square?


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> ^^ What's that main road called?


That's Collins Avenue or State Road AIA, which runs from Miami Beach up the east coast of Florida.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Sunny Isles Beach*


Warm Skies, Cool Evenings by Jason Sha'ul, on Flickr


Day 1 Sunny Isles Beach FL Collins Ave by ltpayn, on Flickr


The View from the north side of Le Meridien Sunny Isles Beach by dnbrv, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Well, since nobody else bothered to do it, I did. Here's:

*Mississauga*, *Ontario, Canada*




























*
 Youexif Gerardo Meza*
*
 Flickr Gerardo Meza*


----------



## tim1807

I knew Mississauga was located against Toronto, but I thought it was a city on its own, not a suburb. I wonder, can you say San Francisco is a suburb of San Jose? Or Jersey City a suburb of NYC? Or Yokohama a suburb of Tokyo?


----------



## isaidso

^^ Mississauga owes its existence almost entirely to its location next to Toronto. It was the only borough that chose to remain independent when the various regions of Toronto amalgamated. It's why Mississauga still has its own city hall, mayor, police department, transit system, etc. while North York, Etobicoke, and Scarborough do not. These 3 used to have all of those things that Mississauga still has, but gave them up to become part of an expanded Toronto.

40 years ago Missisauga was basically all farm land, but is now attempting to morph from a suburb into a real city by building a proper downtown, transit, and I suppose eventually its own sports teams. Mississauga would be comparable to say Staten Island (NY) or Long Beach (LA). Canadians rightfully view it as just an overblown suburb of Toronto... because that's what it is. Interesting tidbit: Toronto's Pearson airport is actually in Mississauga. 

Hamilton, by comparison, is an independent city in every respect. It grew in parallel with Toronto; it was never a bedroom community of Toronto or offshoot of it.



QuantumX said:


> Well, since nobody else bothered to do it, I did.


I figured some one would get around to it, but thanks any way. :lol:


----------



## QuantumX

Sunny Isles Beach is its own independent city though. I wish it could be counted as part of Miami's tally like Mississauga and Burnaby are count as part of Toronto and Vancouver respectively, but we can't claim it.


----------



## softee

isaidso said:


> ^^ Mississauga owes its existence almost entirely to its location next to Toronto. It was the only borough that chose to remain independent when the various regions of Toronto amalgamated. It's why Mississauga still has its own city hall, mayor, police department, transit system, etc. while North York, Etobicoke, and Scarborough do not. These 3 used to have all of those things that Mississauga still has, but gave them up to become part of an expanded Toronto.


Mississauga was never a borough and was always outside the boundaries of the former municipality of Metropolitan Toronto which consisted of the old city of Toronto and the boroughs of York, East York, North York. Etobicoke and Scarborough. Metropolitan Toronto was a two tiered municipality created in 1954 which was consolidated into a single tier city in 1998. All of the boroughs within metro shared transit, police, public housing and many other urban services. 

All of the surrounding towns and cities such as Mississauga, Brampton, Vaughan, Markham etc, have their own mayors and councils and are also within the boundaries of the suburban regional municipalities such as Peel, York, Durham and Halton (the outer GTA) that surround the city proper. 

Basically, Mississauga was never in contention to become part of the city of Toronto.


----------



## JayT

Chatswood, NSW from St Leonards. Pic courtesy of a real estate listing.










^^
Chatswood in Sydney's north would have to be the epitome of Australian suburban skylines.


----------



## Yellow Fever

This one is arguable but I really think Oakland is a large suburb of SF cause lots of people live there and commute to SF to work.


*Oakland*


Downtown Oakland by scottmulhollan, on Flickr


----------



## mia183rd

tim1807 said:


> I knew Mississauga was located against Toronto, but I thought it was a city on its own, not a suburb. I wonder, can you say San Francisco is a suburb of San Jose? Or Jersey City a suburb of NYC? Or Yokohama a suburb of Tokyo?


 

I see what your saying...

Miami, is rather confusing, Sunny Isles shares the same Metro system as Miami and street number system. Its like ripping Manhattan apart saying Harlem is its own City and all neighborhoods for that matter, same metro system same street numbers Miami is just ripped apart by municipalities and like Q said that's why our # of buildings / tally will never truly rivals those of New York or Chicago. If it was up to me all Miami - Dade County which includes Sunny Isles, Aventura, and Miami Beach tally would be counted together. Same Metro system same 
street number system.


----------



## QuantumX




----------



## Yellow Fever

Spokane, a city only 15 min from Seattle









https://www.flickr.com/photos/craiggoodwin2/13503867593/sizes/k/in/photostream/


----------



## seajer

Yellow Fever said:


> Spokane, a city only 15 min from Seattle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/craiggoodwin2/13503867593/sizes/k/in/photostream/


More like 6 hours from Seattle. It's in the far eastern half of the state of Washington.


----------



## BrickellResidence

Mexican Suburban Skylines

*Puerta De Hierro (Guadalajara) *



luisgustavo said:


> Aquí unos montajes que me permití hacer con fotografías de algunos foristas, de cómo quedaría PH con el proyecto del hotel hyatt.


*
Valle Oriente (Monterrey)*



vicraya2 said:


> Unas desde el Rufino Tamayo en San Pedro :cheers:
> 
> 
> Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 3 por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México 2 por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> VO por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Parque Rufino Tamayo Monterrey, México por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr
> 
> *¡Saludos raza!*




*San Pedro ( Monterrey)*


El Campestre Marzo 2014 1 por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr



El Campestre Marzao 2014 2 por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr



El Campestre Marzo 2014 3 por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr

*Zona Diamante (Queretaro)*





*Angelopolis (Puebla)*











Santa Fe (Mexico City)











ARTPOPaleex said:


>












Bosques (Mexico City)


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Long Beach, CA [Suburb of Los Angeles]*


week52 by Richful-Thinking, on Flickr


Shoreline Drive by sirgious, on Flickr


Long Beach Skyline by Jason DM, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

*Sunny Isles Beach*


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Quantum, which is the building being constructed due south of the Pinnacle? :dunno:


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Quantum, which is the building being constructed due south of the Pinnacle? :dunno:


That's the Chauteau. It's going to be 455 feet tall.


----------



## Manila-X

Yellow Fever said:


> Spokane, a city only 15 min from Seattle


I only realized just now that Spokane is near Seattle.


----------



## Manila-X

Not the best but since I live in Southern Metro Manila, the area has satellite cities in The Alabang area.

Here is a panoramic shot I took last year,


----------



## Yellow Fever

Manila-X said:


> I only realized just now that Spokane is near Seattle.


I'm sorry, my bad, I mixed up Spokane with Tacoma.


----------



## Manila-X

Yellow Fever said:


> I'm sorry, my bad, I mixed up Spokane with Tacoma.


My uncles lives in Tacoma but works in Seattle.


----------



## JuanPaulo

QuantumX said:


> That's the Chauteau. It's going to be 455 feet tall.


Thanks Quantum. I didn't know about this one. Good to see all the plots are filling up!


----------



## QuantumX

JuanPaulo said:


> Thanks Quantum. I didn't know about this one. Good to see all the plots are filling up!


There are two other towers over 600 feet tall under construction now that haven't gone vertical yet. At least one more is planned.


----------



## Madgtt

Or Yokohama a suburb of Tokyo?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Burnaby, British Columbia* [Suburb of Vancouver]

Burnaby Skyline by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ this is where I work.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mississauga, Ontario* [Suburb of Toronto]


Mississauga Skyline by Taku Kunabe Photography & Design, on Smaku and uploaded to Flickr by jpmorla


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Miami Beach, Florida* [Suburb of Miami]

South Miami Beach by alkadiaimmobiliare, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX




----------



## Aceventura

Madgtt said:


> Or Yokohama a suburb of Tokyo?


I wouldn't consider Yokohama a suburb, it is similar to Oakland, Fort Worth, Saint Paul, or Fort Lauderdale.

One suburban skyline of Tokyo would be Musashi-kosugi:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5c/Musashi-kosugi_skyscrapers.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

softee said:


> North York is part of the city of Toronto and not a true suburb the way Mississauga is.


I would still consider North York and Century City suburbs of Toronto and Los Angeles, respectively. Both these areas are centers of high-density development away from the main CBD of the cities.


----------



## isaidso

JuanPaulo said:


> I would still consider North York and Century City suburbs of Toronto and Los Angeles, respectively. Both these areas are centers of high-density development away from the main CBD of the cities.


Agree. North York might have 700,000 people, but it's a bedroom community of Toronto and grew as one. 

Etobicoke (Humber Bay Shores), Toronto: another growing suburban skyline. Btw, that's Mississauga's skyline in the far distance.









Photo by Ben Arr https://www.flickr.com/photos/beneditolarruda/14985618255/sizes/h/










This is taken from Etobicoke (Humber Bay Shores) looking back at downtown Toronto.


----------



## Kelbeen

JuanPaulo said:


> I would still consider North York and Century City suburbs of Toronto and Los Angeles, respectively. Both these areas are centers of high-density development away from the main CBD of the cities.


I don't know anything about North York, but I can't agree nor disagree with you about Century City. Consider North York with a population of nearly 700,000 while Century City is just a small office park with 6,000 residents. True, it's 13 miles away from DTLA. Now consider Hollywood, which has their own urban community with over 100,000 people, or Koreatown, the densest neighborhood in Los Angeles with 120,000 people.

I'm not sure if you're familiar with LA. Los Angeles has a linear downtown called Wilshire Boulevard, with hundreds of towers lined up from DTLA, to Beverly Hills, to Santa Monica (the beach). In a way, it's unfair to call DTLA the CBD of LA since there's so many high-density development all over the city. I find it interesting that I consider Wilshire Blvd as the main CBD of LA. Part of Century City district zone runs on Wilshire Blvd. Koreatown's CBD is right on the heart of Wilshire Blvd. Downtown LA is partially on Wilshire Blvd. Thus, since a part of Century City on Wilshire Boulevard, would you still consider this a suburban skyline of LA? I hope you understand what I'm talking about (I'm not good with words).

Here's a photo that proves LA's CBD is linear. Both Century City and DTLA are "joined" together by Wilshire Blvd.








Cred: http://thesource.metro.net/

Now let's go to Hollywood and Koreatown's case. No part of Hollywood is near or a part of Wilshire Blvd and Downtown LA. Thus, I would consider it (by your definition) a suburban skyline of LA. Koreatown is the densest community in Los Angeles, and has their own skyline, and it runs on Wilshire Blvd.

I personally think it's very weird to talk about this subject matter because LA has so many highrise districts outside it's CBD within the city limit. It's a very confusing topic.

Just something I just thought of:
Las Vegas main high-rise area is The Strip, yet it's downtown is made up of midrises. If, repeat if Downtown Las Vegas is about 13 miles away from The Strip (distance between Century City and DTLA), which one would you consider the "suburban" skyline?


----------



## isaidso

These days the line can get blurred. Big cities often absorb pre-existing smaller cities and towns that had tiny downtowns already. Big cities also create high density nodes in the suburbs. 

Is it a suburb, it's own place, or just a neighbourhood node? In this case, I feel it's more relevant to look at what the intent of the thread is. Not everything can be neatly compartmentalized, but I gathered that the intent was to showcase secondary skylines within a metro. 

But then what do we do with places like the Ruhr area in Germany. It's really just a collection of medium sized cities all very close to each other that forms a densely populated region. I think LA is a little bit like that, but to most people its all just LA. We look at that major cluster as the downtown even if it doesn't behave as a traditional downtown. In places like Chicago it's obvious where downtown is. In LA, it's not.


----------



## MarshallKnight

^^ This. LA's case is so strange and as others have noted, it's nodular (Santa Monica, Westwood/Century City, Hollywood, Mid-Wilshire, Koreatown, Downtown) as well as linear (as Kelbeen suggests, along Wilshire Blvd).

Myself, I tend to categorize LA's "CBD" as grid-like, or maybe more accurately, Waffle Iron-like. That is, it's crisscrossed by a grid of dense corridors (the Boulevards and Avenues) of commercial and retail, separated by or superimposed upon less-dense residential areas. It's as if you'd taken a traditional downtown and stretched it across the breadth of what, in most cities, you'd think of as suburbs. 

For instance, in my neighborhood, Beverly, Fairfax, Melrose and La Brea -- heavily trafficked streets full of business, retail, etc. -- form a "super block" (not the right term but all I can think to call it) 4 x 12 city blocks in size. You stand at the intersection of Beverly and Fairfax and think you're in a bustling metropolis. You walk three minutes to Rosewood and Spaulding, and suddenly you're as far from it as you please. Now just spread that across the whole massive basin, and you get why LA's so hard to categorize in this thread... as well as a pretty decent explanation for why it takes so long to get anywhere.

I'll stop derailing this here, just wanted to put in my two cents and thank you all for the great photos (especially the ones of Westwood and Century City which I was going to do myself had you guys not beaten me to the punch).


----------



## Highcliff

this one is definitively the best....

this city in egypt








http://www.tedioso.com/187186S-lugares-famosos-mostrado-angulo-deferente-world-noticias.html


----------



## isaidso

That's so bizarre.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Buckhead, GA* [suburb of Atlanta]


Buckhead Skyline by Foto Fresh, on Flickr


----------



## rgarrison

Awesome thread guys!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*North York, ON *[suburb of Toronto]


North York Sunset by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Chatswood, Sydney



AntonChigurh85 said:


>





upwards said:


>





upwards said:


>


----------



## JuanPaulo

So from what I have seen on this thread, the top suburban skylines in no particular order are:

Mississauga [Toronto]
North York [Toronto]
Sunny Isles [Miami]
Burnaby [Vancouver]
Castwood [Sydney]
Buckhead [Atlanta]
Costa del Este [Panama City]
Century City [Los Angeles]
Santa Fe [Mexico City]
Bellevue [Seattle]

Anybody care to rank them? Feel free to add any I might have missed.


----------



## Chrissib

Eschborn, a suburban skyline (not really impressive by international standards, I know  ) of Frankfurt:


----------



## isaidso

Looking north from the northern edge of downtown Toronto (Yorkville) to St. Clair/Yonge (mid rises before Yonge jogs to the right), Eglinton/Yonge (towers with blue lights on top), and Sheppard/Yonge (North York). All 3 in 1 shot! 


Toronto by Antoine Demé, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Wow !! Wow !! Perfect Standings of the Top 10 Again JuanPaulo, Our SSC Friendly Family Knows His Great Suburban Skyline Photos Friend !!:banana:

No Change Is really Needed Here , I fully Agree for the North American Cities List , but a slight change is needed for Sydney Suburban ( Don't get me wrong here I love Sydney, too, But for the North American Cities Suburbans , Either San Francisco or Houston , maybe Boston:cheers:, and then again I could be wrong, as Always :lol::nuts:



JuanPaulo said:


> So from what I have seen on this thread, the top suburban skylines in no particular order are:
> 
> Mississauga [Toronto]
> North York [Toronto]
> Sunny Isles [Miami]
> Burnaby [Vancouver]
> Castwood [Sydney]
> Buckhead [Atlanta]
> Costa del Este [Panama City]
> Century City [Los Angeles]
> Santa Fe [Mexico City]
> Bellevue [Seattle]
> 
> Anybody care to rank them? Feel free to add any I might have missed.


Again , you can leave it as is, Great List !!:cheers:


----------



## akif90

Mont Kiara, Kuala Lumpur suburban


----------



## akif90

Kuala Lumpur suburban area


----------



## isaidso

akif90 said:


> Kuala Lumpur suburban area


Is that the west coast of Malaysia in the distance or a lake?


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

^^
The west coast


----------



## sepul

That's the Strait of Malacca, west coast of Malaya.


----------



## mw123

Chatswood, Sydney

DSCN0477fr by Mangiwau, on Flickr


----------



## elculo

*Frankfurt*

Bürostadt Niederrad:


















www.luftbildspezialist.de



Offenbach:


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Nice! Never heard of those Frankfurt suburbs before. Thanks for posting! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mississauga, Canada [suburb of Toronto]*


Toronto's Skyline by Helal Photo, on Flickr


----------



## majulah

mw123 said:


> Chatswood, Sydney


That is amazing! I never heard of Chatswood before, but for a suburban city, it looks bigger than Perth!


----------



## BrickellResidence

Santa Fe (Mexico City Suburb)



Danheres said:


> Bueno les traigo mas con un cielo bastante despejado, vaya que que Santa Fé sigue creciendo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]CDMXSF by monheres, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> CDMXSFE by monheres, on Flickr





cocono said:


> Por Feer Stockdale


----------



## mw123

Another one of Chatswood.



upwards said:


>


----------



## sepul

kl outskirts









http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec14/e_12b.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/dec14/u_16a.jpg


----------



## akif90

*DAMANSARA PERDANA SKYLINE 20km from KUALA LUMPUR]*











*KOTA DAMANSARA SKYLINE 22 KM FROM KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## mw123

North Sydney


IMG_2491 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Burnaby, Canada [Suburb of Vancouver]*


Vancouver Sunset from Cypress Lookout by jennchanphotography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mississauga, Canada [Suburb of Toronto]*


JPbombales_SaugaRoofs by James Paolo, on Flickr


----------



## kar8117

*saint quentin en yvelines, surburb of Paris*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hollywood, FL [Suburb of Miami]*


Up on the roof by Jason Sha'ul, on Flickr


----------



## kar8117

*Cergy pontoise, suburb of Paris
*


----------



## akif90

*KL suburban*



Ethaniel83 said:


> panoramic view from Gasing Hill


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sunny Isles Beach, FL [Suburb of Miami]*


The Jades @ Sunny Isles | 150329-0022706-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## Dylanscott01

Arlington Virginia


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City (Sante Fe)*


DSC05875 by in-dErick, on Flickr

*Bosques de las Lomas*


DSC05683 by in-dErick, on Flickr


DSC05676 by in-dErick, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bellevue, WA [Suburb of Seattle]*


City at Night I by infinite_tdigital, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

North Sydney


Barangaroo Headland Park 64 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Bellevue, Washington. Satellite City of Seattle. 


Bellevue skyline from Moorland by SounderBruce, on Flickr


City of Bellevue by ElTico68, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bellevue, USA [suburb of Seattle, WA]*


bellevue's insanity by sydneycgraham1, on Flickr


----------



## in'sauga

softee said:


> Mississauga was never a borough and was always outside the boundaries of the former municipality of Metropolitan Toronto which consisted of the old city of Toronto and the boroughs of York, East York, North York. Etobicoke and Scarborough. Metropolitan Toronto was a two tiered municipality created in 1954 which was consolidated into a single tier city in 1998. All of the boroughs within metro shared transit, police, public housing and many other urban services.
> 
> All of the surrounding towns and cities such as Mississauga, Brampton, Vaughan, Markham etc, have their own mayors and councils and are also within the boundaries of the suburban regional municipalities such as Peel, York, Durham and Halton (the outer GTA) that surround the city proper.
> 
> Basically, Mississauga was never in contention to become part of the city of Toronto.



so glad someone clarified someone else's ignorance. thank you. 
and yes, Mississauga is a suburb, but very much it's own city with absolutely no desire to be absorbed by it's neighbour Toronto. It is so frustrating having to hear some of the negative comment's about Mississauga from, for the most part, Torontonians. I lived in Mississauga for 34 years.. and though far from perfect, I overwhelmingly have the most positive things to say about the city. It has one hell of a booming skyline too which continues to impress and evolve every year.


----------



## buenosaireseze

*Nuñez, Buenos Aires*


----------



## mw123

North Sydney, St Leonards and Chatswood in the background, Sydney.


The North by Jason Baker, on Flickr


----------



## jinka sreekanth

*North Mumbai *skyline ,India










source


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Miami*

Sunny Isles Beach









http://www.sibfl.net/2016-photo-contest-winners/









http://www.sibfl.net/2016-photo-contest-winners/

Untitled by Lynn Allen, on Flickr​


----------



## isaidso

*TORONTO: Etobicoke (pronounced E-toe-bee-coe)* This is a shot of the Humber Bay skyline in the western 'suburb' of Etobicoke. In the distance you can see a ridge. It's the Niagara escarpment. If you follow that ridge for 60 km to the left it terminates in Niagara Falls.

One Bloor by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

mw123 said:


> North Sydney, St Leonards and Chatswood in the background, Sydney.
> 
> 
> The North by Jason Baker, on Flickr


Great shot mw. Are those the Blue Mountains in the background?


----------



## isaidso

*TORONTO: Etobicoke (Humber Bay)*









Courtesy of Jasonzed


----------



## eastwest2012

*KUALA LUMPUR SUB-URBAN* :cheers:

^^ *DAMANSARA PERDANA*

EC1-OVERALL-VIEW-1 by mohamad atif mohamad nadzir, on Flickr

Other Cities - Damansara Perdana by Ahmad Rithauddin, on Flickr

Cityscape at Night at Empire Damansara, Malaysia by Ahmad Rithauddin, on Flickr


^^ *MONT KIARA* 

Mont Kiara by JonDoyou, on Flickr

mont kiara by Nick A, on Flickr


^^ *BANGSAR*

Kuala Lumpur by Abdullah Haziq Hussain, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur City Views From Kuala Lumpur Tower by Harry and Rowena Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

isaidso said:


> Great shot mw. Are those the Blue Mountains in the background?


Yes, the northern end of the Blue Mountains.


----------



## Manila-X

Some of Metro Manila's suburban skylines,

Eastwood City










Filinvest City










On the other hand, major CBDs such as Makati or Ortigas Centre, were originally suburban developments but with Metro Manila's expansion and economic shift, both have become the most important CBDs in The Metro and have composed the urban or central core of the city.

While Bonifacio Global City was originally built as an extension of Makati's CBD.

So Makati, Bonifacio Global City and Ortigas do not count as suburban skylines!


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico City*

Santa Fe








[/url]Camino a Santa Fe by Victor JZavala, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## majulah

Jurong East - Singapore's second CBD situated on the western side of the island.


Jurong East by Charlie Kwan, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

North Sydney


Neutral North by Jim Chi, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

*Mississauga*


Mississauga skyline by [bastian.], on Flickr


----------



## mw123

South Yarra, Melbourne


16 MAY 15 16°C MELBOURNE - 101 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

New page! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bellevue, USA [suburb of Seattle, WA]*

[
Untitled by Geoff Loftus, on Flickr


Untitled by Geoff Loftus, on Flickr


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Parramatta - Sydney's second CBD.



Parra 1 said:


> Morning Parramatta 18-11-2016 by smortaus, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bellevue, USA [suburb of Seattle, WA]*


Bellevue, WA by Alan Wright, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Santa Fe, Mexico City*

By: Vergelf


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Please properly quote the author of the picture. Thanks.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Bellevue, Washington*:
DSC_1321 by Eric Bird, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Buckhead, Atlanta, Georgia*:
Buckhead skyline by Saju Samuel, on Flickr

Buckhead Skyline by Mitchell Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

Empire City, Petaling Jaya(suburban KL)
Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Century City, Los Angeles, California*:








Source: The Los Angeles Times

Century City, home of the headquarters of 20th Century Fox! (Baa ba ba baaa, ba ba ba ba ba baa ba ba baaaa . . .)


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Bosque Real (Suburb of Mexico City)*


DSC03110 by in-dErick


----------



## Hudson11

*White Plains, NY* ~20 miles/32km from Manhattan

it's very difficult to get the White Plains skyline and NYC in a photo together, especially on an unclear day. Here you can make out One57, 432 Park and the Empire State Building in front of 1 WTC. props to the photographer, David Oppenheimer. 


White Plains, New York Aerial Photo by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Jersey City:*
Jersey City Skyline by GL Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Jersey City is as much of a suburb as Brooklyn.


----------



## jinka sreekanth

North Mumbai

photocopyright  savillm


----------



## Manila-X

A Chicagoan said:


> *Century City, Los Angeles, California*:
> 
> Source: The Los Angeles Times
> 
> Century City, home of the headquarters of 20th Century Fox! (Baa ba ba baaa, ba ba ba ba ba baa ba ba baaaa . . .)


Century City is technically part of LA's city core. Definitely not suburban!


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Santa Fe, Mexico City*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Midland, Texas:*

Skyline, Midland, TX by Kevin Thomas Boyd, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

*BARCELONA *
*L´Hospitalet de Llobregat*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3802/10341009253_f61b94ed48_h.jpg


----------



## Bahromovies

Morning Manhattan, New York


----------



## spidey7312

Bahromovies said:


> Morning Manhattan, New York


That's not suburban...


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto - Humber Bay Shores (Etobicoke)*










Courtesy of Jasonzed


----------



## Hudson11

*Tysons, Virginia* - suburb of Washington DC. It actually has an impressive line of projects in the development pipeline. Amazon to Crystal City could be a boon here. 









Ryan Stavely









Fairfax EDA


----------



## Hudson11

*Evanston, Illinois* - satellite of Chicago. Home of Northwestern University


(11.3.18)-Fall_Aerials-WEB-5 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

Spijkenisse, suburb of Rotterdam:









https://nissewaardwoont.nl/ontdek/spijkenisse/de-elementen


----------



## Hudson11

*Bellevue*


DJI_0244-2 by Ryan Urlacher, on Flickr


----------



## MalimDeMan

Bangsar, satellite city of Kuala Lumpur


Hazy skyline from atop Sentral Residences, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Metrotown Burnaby, a suburb city of Metro Vancouver.


Metrotown


IMG_5499 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Towson, Maryland*: a suburb of Baltimore
 
Towson by micrip, on Flickr


----------



## nameless dude

*Parramatta*, Sydney


----------



## Hudson11

*New Rochelle, NY*









@KarenHessel2


----------



## mw123

*North Sydney*


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ That looks almost as dense as Sydney CBD itself.


----------



## mw123

*Chatswood, Sydney*
















Chatswood oval by Pete, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*San Pedro Garza Garcia* (suburb of Monterrey, Mexico)



blue_man100 said:


>


----------



## mw123

*Wentworth Point*, Sydney


----------



## Hudson11

*Arlington, VA*

A sunset, over the Potomac, with a cool view of Arlington, VA by Samantha Gamboa, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Niederrad (Frankfurt)*

Niederrad Frankfurt - DAF


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Gleba Palhano, Londrina, Paraná state, Brazil*


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Sandton - Johannesburg*


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

*Barueri - São Paulo*


----------



## Hudson11

New Rochelle NY on the rise


















@KarenHessel2


----------



## redcode

*Etobicoke, ON*

Không có tiêu đề by alex_virt, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Burnaby*

Burnaby by Luke S, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Clayton, Missouri, US *(suburb of St. Louis)
City in the Clouds by cjdaniel_, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bestheda, MD*

Fake sky # 1 by Tim Brown, trên Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Yonkers NY*


Yonker&#x27;s Riverfront by Brian Logan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Etobicoke, ON*

Golden Reflections by Harry Luo, trên Flickr


----------



## mw123

* North Sydney*


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Suburb skylines of Frankfurt/Main


Niederrad







*
source: NÜRNBERGLUFTBILD

*Eschborn*








source: fnp









source: zukunft-mobilitaet.net


I am not sure about this...


*Offenbach (Independent city, It borders Frankfurt and is part of the Frankfurt urban area.)







*
source: skylineatlas


----------



## LivinAWestLife

KlausDiggy said:


> *Suburb skylines of Frankfurt/Main
> 
> 
> Niederrad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> source: NÜRNBERGLUFTBILD
> 
> *Eschborn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: fnp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: zukunft-mobilitaet.net
> 
> 
> I am not sure about this...
> 
> 
> *Offenbach (Independent city, It borders Frankfurt and is part of the Frankfurt urban area.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> source: skylineatlas


I can't believe I haven't heard of most of these except Offenbach! I thought Frankfurt only allowed high-rises in the downtown area. Perhaps it's a more polycentric city than I thought.


----------



## KlausDiggy

A fourth suburb cluster called Gateway Gardens is being built at the airport.

Source: Gateway Gardens



















The other suburb clusters are also still growing.


----------



## hkskyline

*Tin Shui Wai, Hong Kong*


----------



## redcode

*Etobicoke, ON*

Thin ice and fresh snow. by George Hornaday, trên Flickr

Humber Bay Park West by Edward Brain, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Parramatta (suburb of Sydney)

Parra by CawlsPics, trên Flickr









A Little Further Down the River... by Eerik Salke on 500px


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Southport, Queensland


Budds Beach, Qld by Vicki Conroy, on Flickr

Southport, QLD by Arry_C, on Flickr








Broadwater Gold Coast Queensland iPhone 8 by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Irvine, CA*

Irvine Skyline by Kelvin Cheng, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen - Yantian*

DJI_0045 by Daniel Lam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Mississauga, ON* (west of Toronto)

Mississauga skyline across Hamilton Harbour view from Sam Lawrence Park by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

edit: moved to small cities thread


----------



## BrickellResidence

edit


----------



## Hudson11

*Clayton MO* - St. Louis County


Clarendale by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Vaughan Metropoliitan Centre - TORONTO










https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/attachments/thumbnail_img_8408-jpg.301566/


----------



## hkskyline

*Tseung Kwan O, Hong Kong*


----------



## redcode

*Etobicoke, ON*









earlier Spring by Henry Qian on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Burnaby, BC*

5871 Nelson Avenue Burnaby-47 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Uiwang* - a satellite city in South Korea's Seoul National Capital Area 









Morning Twilight on the lake by Codewalker on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Parramatta*, suburb of Sydney









Sunset over Parramatta by Eerik Salke on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*North Sydney*

Sunset on Sydney Harbour by Michael Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Irvine, CA*

2 minutes before Sunset, Los Angeles Basin: Irvine to DTLA PhotomatixResults01 by moondoggie71, on Flickr

25 minutes after Sunset, Irvine California PhotomatixResults01uuytr (2) by moondoggie71, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Bloomington, Minnesota:*
Bloomington, Mn Skyline by MediaDoggie, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*New Brunswick, NJ* - Newark suburb (NYC Metro Area) Main campus of Rutgers University









[email protected]









Lacwal12


----------



## hkskyline

*Ma On Shan, Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Shatin, Hong Kong*


----------



## Kadzman

Petaling Jaya, suburb of Kuala Lumpur(distantly visible on the right). My own capture.


----------



## redcode

*Etobicoke, Toronto*

Etobicoke at dusk by Phil Marion (190 million views), trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Yuen Long, Hong Kong*

DJI_0768 by Egg Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*North Sydney*

North Sydney cityscape at night by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Missisausage 


Mississauga by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## nameless dude

*Parramatta








*


----------



## akif90

MONT KIARA , KUALA LUMPUR


----------

